# Turkey Season 2012



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

So as the last hours of the 2012 season tick away, I was interested in what some of the highlights were for other hunters and what you learned this year. Whether you harvested or not, the experienced gained usually serves well in the future. That's the beauty of having a general season in Utah now. 
For me, the obvious highlight was my 12 year old son getting three birds on our Black Hills trip. The confidence I saw grow in him, birds responding to his calling, and the realization that he has been listening and learning over the last 4 years of turkey hunting. What a thrill.
Some other cool moments were; 1. Having a hen walk to within 4 feet of me, then circling the tree I was sitting against, followed by her walking up a fallen tree to stand about 12 ft off the ground looking for the turkey she had been talking too before wandering up the hillside. 2. Calling birds to within shooting distance every day but one. 3. Having a coyote run in on us while in the Black Hills (I still regret not getting a shot off at him before he realized his mistake). 
What I learned this year was that when taking inexperienced hunters its probably best to sit with them. I was also reminded of the value of being proficient with numerous calls rather than relying on one. One of the birds my son killed in South Dakota only responded to his slate call, completely ignoring my box and mouth calls. It was a really cool moment for him as I doubt we would've killed that bird if I hadn't had him do a little practicing with his slate.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Tuekey Season 2012*

My son and I went out about 6 times this season, which is good for us. We included my grandson (my son's son) on one of the trips. We saw or heard turkeys on every one of the hunts except one. We did manage to get a real good pattern on birds in one area and will be back there next year for sure.
The real beauty was all of the wildness of the world so early in the morning. Deer, coyotes calling, all the other birds waking up, gobbling in the distance, gobbling close by. It was a different year this year for us than in the past but still very enjoyable. It's nice to be able to go out with my son and grandson and enjoy it all. Now that was all about the general season OTC stuff. Toss in the fact that my grandson was one of the lucky ones that was picked to attend the UWC/R& K Hunting Co. youth turkey camp and THAT my friend was a totally different experience!
Turkeys were plentiful, if not everywhere. But then it was a private hunting place, some 70,000 acres of it. Elk, deer, moose....That was a rush for me to be up high on a hill spotting birds for the guides to try and get my grandson on. He had a very good chance at one about 10 yards away, but did not take the shot. Why? A 10 year old first time hunter with a bird that close is quite a rush in and of itself. I call it Buck Fever.
I call my season a success in every way. Sure I have my tag in my pocket but it was still a successful season. I'll do it again if the Lord is willing.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a great year. The birds seemed to come in better this year than ever before. I know I am not the best with a turkey call but this year was like magic. I had a bunch of successful setups where the birds did exactly what I wanted them to do. My cousin was with me for 4 different hunts. We had birds in every time and he never was able to seal the deal, missing a nice Tom with an 8 inch beard on one of those hunts. We had a hen bust us dead to rights and I was able to bring her right back to us with some nasty cutts. I learned to slow down this season and wait them out. Many times in the past I would blow the hunt by changing locations too fast. I learned that even one gobble was enough, they don't need to gobble 100 times in order to come in. The biggest, longest spurred turkey I have taken gobbled one time and moved 1000 yards to close the distance to me. 

I was able to take my sons with me on my Utah hunt this year we harvested a beautiful tom. My boys really did not care about the bird all that much, but we had a great moment together. They are some of the worlds worst turkey hunters. They cant sit still, they won't be quiet, they get bored with it easily, and there is no one else I would rather take with me than them.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Tuekey Season 2012*

I did not scout a single day. I showed up in the dark to a place that has traditionally held birds. I hiked up the mountain in the dark. I managed to bag a bird at about 7:30 on opening morning.

Then I spent all of May grumpy and wanting to go turkey hunting. _(O)_

The lesson: Wild turkeys are not _that_ tasty. It's totally not worth shooting one on opening morning because then I spend the next month wishing I were hunting. Next year my wife will hear all about how I searched high and low and the turkeys just gave me the slip. Meanwhile I'll be sharing snacks with a flock in my blind every morning. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Tuekey Season 2012*

Well B-Dogger, at least your wife will let you go. My poor brother has one of those controlling fusspot wives that makes his life a living hell if he trys to go hunting. When she finally does give him a kitchen pass it's usually for just the day. So if he doesn't seal the deal on the first time out he's done till next year. Poor guy, She has his balls locked securely in her purse.

The turkey hunt for me was a fun one but for the first time in twenty years I went turkeyless both here and in Montana. Bad luck, bad weather, and a miss on the only bird I had legitimate chance on. The youth hunt was great for the day I spent with all the guys. Great food, great company, and a fun hunt. Next year I'm all in.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Tuekey Season 2012*

we had a pretty good year. i killed 20 minutes into my LE hunt. my dad scored a nice bird by 10 a.m. opening morning of the GS hunt. and 3 days later i was able to help one of my lady friends kill her first bird. cant wait until next year


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Tuekey Season 2012*

My tag is still in my pocket. This thread just reminded me to throw it away lol. Can't say I'm disappointed about it though. I started seeing deer and elk up where I hunt in the fall and went into full on scouting mode, putting out trail cameras and stuff and turkeys became the last thing on my mind. Good to see other people had success though!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Another whirlwind 7 day tristate hunt, 5 more breads on the wall! 

Next spring I'll be retired from the AF and have the time to be able to hit 6 or 7 states, the sky's the limit for the upcoming season.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Another whirlwind 7 day tristate hunt, 5 more breads on the wall!
> 
> Next spring I'll be retired from the AF and have the time to be able to hit 6 or 7 states, the sky's the limit for the upcoming season.


That's impressive and I am jealous.

I worked every day of the Wyoming turkey season.

Uh..."bread on the wall"? What does that have ta do with turkey hunting?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Another whirlwind 7 day tristate hunt, 5 more breads on the wall!
> ...


Lol, Dustin must be rubbing off on me! :lol:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I had high hopes for the turkey season this year, but work got in the way. I was able to make it out twice 7-14 days into the season, but the birds I had seen the week before the season were gone. No sightings...not a peep. After that, work reared it's ugly head, and I just didn't have the energy to chase them further away from home. This year is a first though, as I've killed a turkey each year I've held a permit till now. Hoping this year is just a flyer. Congrats to everyone the filled their tag and to those that didn't but made the best of it anyway. It's an awesome experience to be in turkey country in April & May!!

I am planning a hunt back home in OK and hope to turn in a Mojo-like report in 2013. I'll probably cash in my 4 LE turkey points here in UT as well - maybe go down south and chase the Merriam's in the Monticello area.


----------

